

Crowdsourcing Your Way to Average - mwbiz
http://www.w2lessons.com/2011/02/crowdsourcing-your-way-to-average.html

======
flipside
Crowd sourcing operates by certain rules, many of which aren't well
understood.

With some luck, I'll have a working version of W3 version of crowd sourcing up
and running within a year, which will hopefully solve some of the problems
mentioned here.

